# Houston we have a problem



## cda (Aug 26, 2017)

*mmmarvel*

*Are you still in town ??*

*Everything all right with Harvey Hurricane*
*and you?*


----------



## fatboy (Aug 26, 2017)

Prolly no power, or internet...........from what I've seen on the news.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2017)

MM

I see Hobby is flooded.

Not sure which one you work at


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

MM

Still looking for you!!!

Do we need to send a boat to you??


----------



## Inspector Gift (Aug 30, 2017)

MM posted on FaceBook yesterday afternoon that they have no water inside the house. "The neighborhood streets are not flooded and are clear.  We only lost power for about 4  hours on Saturday.  Very Very Blessed."

No word from him today.


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks good to hear good news


----------



## mmmarvel (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm back.  We did NOT get any water inside the house and only lost power for a few hours.  I consider myself very, VERY blessed.  For the record, I work at Ellington airport, still known as Ellington Field, we do not have any commercial aircraft coming and going from here what we do have is Coast Guard, NASA, Air National Guard and private aircraft.  I am now able to cross 'survived-cat 4 hurricane' off my bucket list and don't ever need to go through another one.  BTW, there are openings and a need for building inspector/plans examiners in Houston (grin) - you just need to figure out how to get here.  I'm a blessed man and I know it.


----------



## steveray (Aug 31, 2017)

Glad to see you are OK!


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2017)

mmmarvel said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back.  We did NOT get any water inside the house and only lost power for a few hours.  I consider myself very, VERY blessed.  For the record, I work at Ellington airport, still known as Ellington Field, we do not have any commercial aircraft coming and going from here what we do have is Coast Guard, NASA, Air National Guard and private aircraft.  I am now able to cross 'survived-cat 4 hurricane' off my bucket list and don't ever need to go through another one.  BTW, there are openings and a need for building inspector/plans examiners in Houston (grin) - you just need to figure out how to get here.  I'm a blessed man and I know it.




Make sure you buy flood insurance soon!!

I have it and do not live in a flood plane, or near a body of water,

But have been flooded twice!!

Mine is cheap


----------



## mmmarvel (Aug 31, 2017)

cda said:


> Make sure you buy flood insurance soon!!



Thanks for the advice.  Even though I don't live in a flood plane and even though flood insurance isn't MANDATORY, I've had it for a long time.  I do NOT get my through FEMA but through Lloyds of London and the rates are cheaper.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 31, 2017)

Glad to hear you are safe an have no losses! (other than no power for 4 hours)


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2017)

Well this side of the world is moving and hurricaneing !!!!


Bless all the people, help them, watch over all the recovery.


Mexico City,did not know the geology made earthquakes worse?

I wonder with all the cell phone, if the earthquake modeling matches real life video.


----------

